# $299 Upgrade Offer Expiration Date?



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Has the $299 upgrade offer been extended or is it still 4/30?


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

Mark's post says until August 1, 2006. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55536

I'm waiting a bit for some of the confusion to die down or be fixed!


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

I read that, but it says "The $200.00 equipment credit promotion will be available until August 1, 2006." I think that is the trade in for the 921/942, not the initial $299 for people who don't own one.

Anyone else know for sure before I call? I am only asking because my HDTV won't be here until June, so there isn't much sense in me upgrading until then. Besides that I can wait for some of the bugs to be worked out.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

60 days after your 622 install date as far as how long you have to return your old box as well


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Read the question again. Not sure you read it right.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry about that gnm313. I thought I could finally "answer" a question here instead of always asking...


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Rodsman said:


> Sorry about that gnm313. I thought I could finally "answer" a question here instead of always asking...


No Prob. I will probably just call tomorrow and ask. Hope the CSR knows the right answer.


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

I doubt they wouldn't reinstate it either immediately or extend the date of expiration. Dish is not stupid enough to let this deal go as it is for this reason they have that backorder issue right now. They don't want to lose potential costumers, especially when some think even the 299 is too much when coupled with the lease fee. I am waiting for all the hoopla to die down before I upgrade.

Oh, and if you call them I highly doubt they will tell you the deal is not going away. They want you to make a hasty, rushed decision so you don't "lose" the deal.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

They told me that they won't know for sure until the end of next week. They also said that with all likelyhood the deal or some other incentive will continue because of the great demand.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

It seems Dish would milk this for a little while longer. On the other hand, I don't think many would want to hang on to older HD receivers/DVRs much longer.


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

Talked to special upgrade number thhis afternoon and still nothing new on 4/30 date


----------

